# favorite cheesey lines Was Re: my unit



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Chris Webster" <rebel66@xcelco.on.ca>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 02:25:12 -0500*
"It‘s 106 miles to Chicago, we‘ve got a full tank of gas, half a pack of
cigarettes, it‘s dark and we‘re wearing sunglasses." "Hit it".
Jake and Elwood Blues-The Blues Brothers
Chris Webster
a lurker but not a troll :
----- Original Message -----
From: "dave newcombe" 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 1:04 AM
Subject: Re: my unit.
> I must say that this has been one of the most enjoyable nights on the
list..
> shakespear
> Clint
> wow
>
> Would any care to share their favorite cheesey lines from a movie?
>
> scarface...."Say hello to my little friend"
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

